# Poker table stain opinions



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

The 4 choices are from L to R : Ebony, Red Mahogany, Special Walnut and Golden Oak. Please take a moment to vote for what you think looks best.
Initially I was going to go with the Red Mahogany but after I painted a test board it did not look as good as I envisioned. Now I am leaning more toward the walnut.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I kinda agree, the walnut wojuld be cool looking.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I like the golden oak for more contrast between the two rail and felt.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Slip on this one.. I like the walnut...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have to go walnut....that black and walnut make the perfect match. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Walnut


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I go with the walnut too. Just like the way it looks.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Golden Oak does it for me!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Is the wood ash or oak? The walnut looks good. You could stain it put a wash coat of finish on it then come back and rub a darker glaze on leaving it in the grain only to really make it stand out.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

trout250 said:


> Is the wood ash or oak? The walnut looks good. You could stain it put a wash coat of finish on it then come back and rub a darker glaze on leaving it in the grain only to really make it stand out.


 It's Oak


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the Walnut!


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I have made the same table about a year ago, I went with the Special Walnut and it looks really nice. I will post a picture tonight.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I like the walnut. Take a look at Jacobean, I use it on a lot of projects, it's darker brown but still lets the grain show. Minwax sells it as a regular & gel stain and also as a stain/poly blend.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are the pictures with the special walnut stain.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful table!! 

I suppose the walnut will do............lol


----------

